# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng chỉ 1,020,000 VNĐ của Vietjet.

## vemaybayduyduc

_Vé máy bay Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng chỉ 1,020,000 VNĐ của Vietjet._
Bạn đang tìm kiếm vé máy bay *Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng.*

Bạn vẫn chưa tìm được đại lý vé máy bay uy tín của hãng *Vietjet Air.*

Bạn muốn tìm kiếm và so sánh các giá *vé máy bay Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng* các ngày trong tháng 5 của*Vietjet Air* để lựa chọn ngày bay có giá rẻ nhất.


Nắm bắt được các điều trên, *phòng vé Duy Đức* triển khai bảng giá vé máy bay từ *Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng*của hãng hàng không *Vietjet Air* trong tháng 5 sắp tới đến quý khách hàng trên toàn hệ thống website *Duy Đức*:




►*Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.*
►*Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí sân bay.*


*Phòng vé Duy Đức* là đại lý vé máy bay chính thức của hãng hàng không *Vietjet Air*, vì thế chúng tôi luôn luôn nắm bắt và cập nhật các thông tin khuyến mãi, bảng giá mới nhất của *Vietjet* đến quý khách hàng của công ty.


Hiện nay, chúng tôi vẫn luôn cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ từ *Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng* của *Vietjet Air*, với số lượng vé rẻ trên mỗi chuyến bay có hạn nên quý khách nhanh chóng đặt vé ngay từ bây giờ để dành lấy được tấm *vé giá rẻ Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng* với chỗ ngồi tốt nhất.


*Số điện thoại đặt vé Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng của Vietjet Air:*

*0916 234072 - 0916 134072*
*
*
*0918 234072 - 0912 134072*



Vé máy bay đi Hải Phòng giá rẻ - ve may bay di hai phong gia re
Đại lý vé may bay Vietjet Air - dai ly ve may bay vietjet air
Mua vé Sài Gòn đi Hải Phòng - mua ve sai gon di hai phong


 QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ NHU CẦU XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:


*CTY TNHH TMDV DUY ĐỨC*
*
*
*687 LẠC LONG QUÂN, F10, Q. TÂN BÌNH*
*
*
*TEL : (08)36018824/ 25/ 26/ 27 - FAX : (08) 39 755 447*
*
*
*DĐ : 0918.234072 – 0916. 234072 – 0918. 470234*
*
*
*EMAIL : PHONGVEDUYDUC@GMAIL.COM*
http://www.phongveduyduc.com
http//www.duyduc.com
http://www.vemaybayduyduc.com

----------

